# Aergrind in stock



## divershell182 (Mar 20, 2019)

Know these are hard to come by. Made by knock have some Aergrind in stock currently. I've just picked one up for going away and using with my aeropress. 
http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p52/Aergrind.html


----------

